# Transmission Question



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Curious to know if others have the same thing going on with their cold transmission first thing in the morning.
I do all that I can to keep the RPMs down until she is warmed up so I usually run up my 400 yard country stone drive in 2M under 2K. When I hit the hard surface and turn right (still in M2) the transmission feels like it shifts but remains in M2 as I accelerate and MShift to M3. For those wondering why I do not simply run in auto, I have had better luck in manual mode when the trans is still cool. The car still dose the same strange shift in auto. Could it be the turbo spooling up? Just want to make sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, I know what you mean. I am not too concerned about it. I will be concerned if strange things start happening after time. I have 13,000 miles on mine now.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The car has a set program on cold start up and will do this until it reaches running temperatures the ECM wants to see. Its normal . 
To warm it up ,start it and just go , keep RPM below 2,700 until the temp gauge moves 2 bars ,then drive it how you like .


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> The car has a set program on cold start up and will do this until it reaches running temperatures the ECM wants to see. Its normal .
> To warm it up ,start it and just go , keep RPM below 2,700 until the temp gauge moves 2 bars ,then drive it how you like .



Got it. Thanks Manny!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What you're feeling sounds like torque converter lockup in that gear once the transmission reaches a certain temperature. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm, I haven't noticed this in mine.


----------



## Tocarc92 (Sep 23, 2019)

Happens with mine in the cold. Goes away after 1/4 mile. ;-)


----------

